# Google disappointed with India recruitment drive



## Simple_Graduate (Oct 17, 2006)

REUTERS[ WEDNESDAY, OCTOBER 11, 2006 01:46:43 PM] 

SAN FRANCISCO: There may be more than a billion people in India, but even an Internet superstar like Google Inc. has trouble recruiting talented locals in its South Asian operations, a board member said on Tuesday. 

"I know first hand that we've had a bit more of a challenge trying to hire engineers for Google in Bangalore compared to other parts of the world," Google director Ram Shriram told a private investment conference taking place in San Francisco. 

In particular, the venture capitalist cited a shortage of Web development skills such as knowledge of Javascript and Ajax (Asynchronous JavaScript and XML), the Web design technology used in the latest generation of Web sites like Google Maps and Flickr. Middle managers also are in short-supply, he said. 

"The people are smart, innately smart but don't have this particular skill set yet," said Shriram, an Indian native who is a founding member of Google's board of directors. 

Indian high-tech center Bangalore is the site of one of Google's global research centers, the location where services such as Google Finance were first developed. Google also has offices near New Delhi, Hyderabad and in Mumbai. Google had around 8,000 employees worldwide at the end of June. 

In recent years, many foreign firms, including Reuters, have started operations in Bangalore seeking to draw on a pool of low-cost, talented labor. Yet the rapid growth of such operations have led to a greater competition for talent. 

Shriram said some Indian businesses such as call centers suffered from high staff turnover as greater competition for labor has driven up the wages employers have to pay to keep employees, something less common in Web businesses. 

"In the Web 2.0 businesses, I'm not seeing that, but I am also seeing a huge talent shortage," he said. 

"It's been really hard to find middle management, for example. It's great to find a good founding team, but then I can't find middle management. I can't find engineers." 

Besides serving on Google's board, Shriram invests in start-up companies such as TellMe Networks, 24/7 Customer, Plaxo and StumbleUpon.com through his venture fund Sherpalo Ventures. He also was an early member of the executive team at pioneering Web company Netscape Communications. 

Shriram, who held 2.3 percent of Google's shares when the firm went public in 2004, also was critical of the state of Web design in India, the world's second most populous country. 

"User-interface people are in short supply in India," he said. "I have to actually transport people from here over there," he said of the need to send U.S. workers to India.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 17, 2006)

we people really dont have those skills like AJAX and specialisation in developing interfaces.
I donno a single person in my engg. college who know Ajax.


----------



## Thor (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah. True. Many most even don't know what AJAX Stand for. We need a publicity drive to get the interest of college guyz. Most inter college competitions focus on code developin/application developing. If only Web Designing cud be made a mainstream event then....things will be really different.
Moreover students r eager to learn C++, but during campusing most of da recruiters ask for C. So though C++ is advanced, C is getting importance from campusing point of view.
This is the basic fault in approach. Education is becoming Campusing oriented.
IMHO. Just. Don't fry me ok ?


----------



## altimate (Oct 18, 2006)

AJAX & XML should be studied by most of the developers and college buddies.
But they r still in the html and Jscript age bcoz of their syllabus and college campuses as THOR said.
Now is the last chance for us 2 upgrade ourselves...or else    u can probably predict whats going 2 happen............


----------



## JGuru (Oct 18, 2006)

Yes that's very true. The Engineering graduates & other Computer literates don't
 know the latest Web Technologies like AJAX. Actually they don't even know what AJAX
 stands for!!! AJAX is one of the hottest Web technologies today. So College graduates
 better upgrade your skillsets to meet the demands of the Software industry. C/C++,
 Oracle is not enough to fetch you a job!!!


----------



## delivi (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm specializing in User-interface design.

Even though I know the basics of XML and javascript, without any practical training or courses it it is very hard to learn AJAX. We people in india as far I know dont have any training institues offering course in AJAX or any other latest certifications. Definitely this is a big draw back. 

As this is a newer development, the availability of online tutorial on deep concepts is very rare and also not explanative. 

Since this is a newer and evolving technology learning AJAX on self study will definitely take very long than doing a hands on training or coruse.


----------



## iMav (Oct 23, 2006)

well if u see the current education system it sux ... wat it teaches is full f bull$h!t .... stuff thats obsolete and useless .... thats wats to blame


----------



## planetcall (Oct 25, 2006)

You know what...our higher education pattern is simply not as per the industry needs. The courses must have some dynamic subjects which could be modified/upgraded every year as per the latest industry trends/requirements. Moreover the students themselves should invest in getting broadband at minimum to be acquainted with the latest technological innovations going worldwide. I think that sounded too idealistic and most of us already know it


----------



## bizzare_blue (Oct 25, 2006)

I completely agree with ur views...I myself am an eng. graduate and am pretty much interested in learning new technologies like AJAX but there  aren't much resources to do the same...


----------



## altimate (Oct 26, 2006)

Lets not curse that DAMN education pattern and just do something on our own.
Students need to execute these steps......... 
Don't Forget that Most of the Talented personalities r self-taught.....

This nd only this could change the total IT scenerio of the country.


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

ya learn it yourself

dont blame your system

if it can't remove reservation system after all eforts by students what u expect from our education system

its all in hands of politics


----------



## unitechy (Oct 27, 2006)

the course should update itself after every 5 years atleast..
mumbai university engineering syllabus havent been updated past 12-13 yeras now which is ridiculous we are studying same old syllabus which have no relation in current industry


----------



## NikhilVerma (Oct 27, 2006)

I regret ever studying B.tech Computer Science ... I could have learned much practical knowledge in all these years rather than studying the theory of compiler design and bulsh!t ... I've learned some of AJAX already and waiting to get out of college so I can get seriously busy with learning the important stuff ...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 27, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> well if u see the current education system it sux ... wat it teaches is full f bull$h!t .... stuff thats obsolete and useless .... thats wats to blame



totally true mate , i hate this indian system of education , seriously .

i'm in XI'th n we're learning the C++ language according to the *1989* standards where'as we should atleast be learning the 1997 standardised version of C++  .


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

The course in most of the major universities is revised once in 10 years...
tht speaks for itself....


----------



## adithyagenius (Oct 28, 2006)

3 people from my college got 5 month interpship in google hyd and a guy got job. The recruitment procedure is very long and tough involving 10 stages. Another guy from my college got to 9th stage and got knocked out. We have a computer club and forum in my college and this time our club has to do a presentation on AJAX. I guess in coming years AJAX will be included in the specialised course list for CSE students. The reason the course is not there in many colleges is due to lack of faculty experienced in AJAX.


----------



## planetcall (Oct 30, 2006)

lack of faculty experience ?? Comeon dood you added a whole new dimension. Its not the lack of faculty experience, its the lack of management ability to understand the problem. You cant blame the faculties as they do what they have been hired for and what they have been asked to. If you want to add ajax to your course for instance then you should hire someone with the required skills. 
You people have given a very good example of the plight of indian education system in Information Technology. I wanted to say of my BCA and MCA degrees from IGNOU but now I feel its not bad comparatively after all. 
*ferskywalker.fotopages.com/images/smilies/shy.gif


----------

